# i need help



## elham (Nov 30, 2012)

thx alot


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

elham??????


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Elham 
what help do you need hun, i do read tarot cards but im not that good lol, a little bit more info would help us all, please tell us what you need help with.

Louise


----------

